
“Light Touch”, Cable, and DSL; the Broadband Tradeoff; Importance of Antitrust - ikeboy
https://stratechery.com/2017/light-touch-cable-and-dsl-the-broadband-tradeoff-the-importance-of-antitrust/
======
mrguyorama
The way the author compares adoption rates of Cable vs DSL is disingenuous.
They are not comparable, because not everyone who can subscribe to cable
internet is within range of quality DSL signals. There are limitations that
slow adoption that do not come from regulation of any kind.

You can not be "for" net neutrality but "against" Title II in the current
context, as striking down Title II without creating separate neutrality
legislation eliminates all legally codified net neutrality, and the current
administration has zero interest in doing that.

------
woodandsteel
The author is afraid that nn regulation would kill investment needed for
increasing bandwidth.

Is that true? One principle I have is that when we have a controversial issue
in the US, we should look at how other countries are handling it.

My understanding is that most developed countries have strong nn policies, and
they have been expanding broadband a lot faster than the US. Anyone have the
numbers to check if I am right?

